# Parents pissing me off about college



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a rant. I'm 25, now my parents came up with a new idea, a way for me to go to college without even being there present-- to go online, which is not even the way I learn, plus because of my morning schedule now I am unable to go to college in person which means I have to do it at night, I learn my best during the day, not at night when my freakin eyes hurt and I can't see, and i will be too TIRED by then to even read anything so it's pointless, and this internet learning degree sh*t is not the way I learn, I want to be there PRESENT, what the hell are these idiots thinking? that I'm going to be in my room forever? If they were smart they would of saved money for me to go to college since I was a kid but they didn't. I felt like punching my dad in the face when he mentioned this online degree sh*t. I don't care if it works for other people, it's not for me, not the way I learn and it's only meant for only a few degrees. You basically have to learn everything by yourself or communicate with the professor through emails just to ask him questions. That's like talking on a cup and string. Either I go to college the right way or I don't. Yo **** this.


----------



## yexi17 (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a little harsh don't you think? I mean your parents mean well and you know they love you otherwise you wouldn't be living with them at 25. I know it sucks not having money for school, my mom is a single parent who didn't attend college. I had to put college on hold for a year. Since you have SA they probably thought internet classes would be better for you. Honestly I LOVE internet classes because you learn any way you want to and you don't need to actually go to class. It's awesome! I say you try at least one and if you don't like it take night classes. Unfortunately sometimes we are faced with things we don't like doing. In your case it's internet or night classes. You know which I would pick by now but think which would be better for you. I'm sorry about your situation but I wish you the best! Good luck


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't understand. What is this rant about, exactly? That your parents want you to do something with your life?


----------

